# background  retinopathy



## lilly the pink (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi I am new to the forum,  my daughter has been type 1 for 2 years and today we received a letter saying that she has background retinopathy,  obviously I am very worried , we are trying really hard with her bloods and sometimes have very really good days and sometimes bad !!! There never seems to be a pattern and I think hormones have a lot to answer for , she is so good and never snacks between meals , I just wondered if anyone has advice about background retinopathy.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 10, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 10, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Lily the Pink. Many people with diabetes have received letters informing them that the have background retinopathy. Usually, the letter also says when the next test will be. Usually it's 1 year. If there's more cause for concern, it might be 6 months. It's quite possible for the next test to be clear of background retinopathy or for background levels to remain for years without increasing.
How old is your daughter? Often retinopathy screening doesn't start until adulthood.
One key fact, which is usually stated in the letter, is that rapid reduction in blood glucose levels actually makes retinopathy worse. So, any improvement should be gradual.


----------



## lilly the pink (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for the welcomes , my daughter is 15 she has been screened yearly since diagnosis at 13, thank you so much for the information it certainly helps with the worry , her bloods do occasionally run high but nothing like the 20 's that she was diagnosed with.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 12, 2017)

lilly the pink said:


> Hi I am new to the forum,  my daughter has been type 1 for 2 years and today we received a letter saying that she has background retinopathy,  obviously I am very worried , we are trying really hard with her bloods and sometimes have very really good days and sometimes bad !!! There never seems to be a pattern and I think hormones have a lot to answer for , she is so good and never snacks between meals , I just wondered if anyone has advice about background retinopathy.


Welcome lilly the pink (good). I have been T1 for a long time & like your daughter never had a pattern. Stress does my BG in & it is hard work at times. Pls keep at it & keep asking


----------

